# Sickos



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Makes my blood boil thinking about it...but yesterday we went out to diner and this guy comes in and sits behind us. The place is small, has a long center table with stools and we are eating there because there is 6 in my family (4 daughters). The oldest is 12, has on a shirt and skorts (skirt/shorts combined), nothing inappropriate at all, and this guy, mid-60's, comes in and is sitting behind us.

The whole time he is starring at my oldest with this sick lustful, disgusting sneer in his eyes. I cannot really describe it, and I am not paranoid, I have never seen a person look this way before. It was creepy. Not Halloween creepy, but this guy has weird jolly creepy. Again never seen that before in my life.

I never felt so hopeless in my life. I wanted to punch his face in for looking at her like that, but obviously couldn't because he did nothing wrong legally. If I had I would have gone to jail.

I have NEVER had something like that happen before, but boy wish for the old horse and pony days when people who hurt kids were dealt just south of the law by townsfolk. My hope and prayer is that he never hurts any kid EVER!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

You have a lot better control then I do. I would have been in trouble if somebody looked at my daughter that way


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

The guy may have cognitive disorders and may be thinking about something completely different but because he is trancelike, it appears he is looking at your daughter. Just a scenario, may not be the case but I've seen people do this when I've sat down to eat.

If it made you that uncomfortable you should stare back at him and blow kisses.

The moral of the story, don't judge but be aware.


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

I have a son (9) and daughter (7). Fortunately have not yet had this but this past weekend I had one of my best friends and his kids come me down to the farm while our wives went to Bali (an island off Indonesia which is really cheap to get to from Perth, our main city 3.5hr away).

Anyway we had a similar chat as his daughter is 10 and similar to above. Hard thing is we are both fairly reasonable guys, fairly level headed - but how can you go and stop these kiddy fiddlers when they are looking but nothing else (even when you know they want more).

Sad thing is the world now protects the people that we should be protecting our kids against.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, back in the day a short rope and a tall tree would have ended this, now the whack jobs have more rights than the victims or their family.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

BWfarms said:


> The guy may have cognitive disorders and may be thinking about something completely different but because he is trancelike, it appears he is looking at your daughter. Just a scenario, may not be the case but I've seen people do this when I've sat down to eat.
> ........
> The moral of the story, don't judge but be aware.


I'm not saying BW is right, because I wasn't there, but it is a possibility.

A saying I heard just a few years ago might be applicable here:

"We judge others by their actions; we judge ourselves by our intentions."

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My wife told me the carny folks with the travelling exhibition used to try and touch her and her friends legs on rides around that age. Used to really bother them. It was about the age they were first allowed to roam free at the fair.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I try to look at things from all angles before getting upset. I think I did well here as there was no proof. I just happened to watch a show one time where a 9 year old girl was doing cartwheels in front of Denny's and this kiddy fiddler insisted she was just doing it to turn him on. The girl was 9 moron!! (tall tree, short rope for that guy)

I grew up in a Foster home and know the things that happen, even in good old Maine that has the lowest crime rate in the country. Still sickos abound. I just detest people that prey upon kids and the elderly.

I was at a truck stop one time and wish I did say something. A family came in, 2 kids about 7 and 10, boy and girl with a husband and wife, mid 30's with the woman sporting a black eye. I can let the black eye go because my ex-wife was in a car accident and everyone thought I was an abuser, but it was a car accident, but this guy was controlling. Kids could not order their food, wife couldn't. They were trembling from him, and just controlling. I was going to show him what it felt like, but the wife made me back off. Looking back I should have at least called the cops.

I am not a snitch, but I do about child abusers. I kind of have an excuse, as a foster parent myself it is against the law for people who care for children in Maine like teachers, police officers, Sunday school teachers, and foster parents NOT to report suspected abuse.

Words cannot describe how bad I hate kiddy fiddlers. My adopted sister was 15 MONTHS old when her father raped her. Thankfully he died of aids before he hurt anyone else a few years later. Sadly Maine would not doing anything to anyone. Offenders now go to their own prison in Windom where they are "protected from regular inmates who would harm them", and a few years ago a guy that took a screwdriver to a 2 year olds baby-maker lets say, was given 4 years with all but 2 months taken off. 4 years is not enough, let alone 2 months in jail for it! I know what it did to my sister and she could never have kids ever in her life. Ruin a woman and only get 2 years? Tall tree, short rope!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree Rutt....it happens all the time in our screwed up legal system


----------

